# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > مبتدی: asp کلاسیک یعنی چی؟

## shanamjoojoo

سلام
اگه میشه یکی توضیح بده asp کلاسیک یعنی چی؟
بهترین کتاب در زمیته آموزش asp 4 چیه؟

----------


## Beginner2013

asp کلاسیک مختصر شده Active Server Page بوده و فناوری ای برای ساخت وب سایت های داینامیک میباشد.بعد از اینکه مایکروسافت نسخه جدیدی از آن را تحت فناوری دات نت با نام Asp.net ارائه کرد، نسخه قدیمی آن Asp Classic نامیده میشود.

----------

